

How a Spacecraft Like Orion Survives the Harsh Radiation of Orbit - italophil
http://motherboard.vice.com/en_ca/read/orion-radiation-survival

======
Mithaldu
Nothing ground-breaking in here (but at least well written for previously
uninformed people) so short version:

\- instead of shielding devices, build chips so they're shielded in themselves

\- have 3 of each component do the same and vote on the result

\- make software check its results more

------
hga
Discussion of what SpaceX does with its Dragon; evidently the same thing:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8746788](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8746788)

------
aioprisan
Did anyone catch that C.O.L.B.E.R.T. system sticker, with Colbert's face on
it? Pretty great

